# PB Pier 5/11/18



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Should have turned off the alarm and rolled over in bed.

Idiots on jet skis practicing for the big " race" today and tomorrow on the east side of the pier.

Dont bother going there this weekend.


----------



## Bigdee (May 12, 2018)

How has the afternoon bite been lately?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Why are jet skis anywhere near the PBP?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Why are jet skis anywhere near the PBP?


Because our moronic stooges at SRIA decid3d once again the the only place in Pensacola to have jet skis race IS DIRECTLY EAST OF THE FISHING PIER...too stupid to move it west of the pier, really too stupid to have it at Quietwater Beach...nope, apparently, jet skis will 9nly function if you place them east of the pier.

After driving to the beach, buying drinks and ice at the beach to take on the pier, paying the fee to fish the pier...and then having not only the jets skis on the east...THE WHOLE EAST SIDE WAS SHUT DOWN TO FISHING, complete with a LEO on a 4 wheeler sitting on the pier to enforce it. 

I should send my wristband to SRIA, along with a bill for gas, toll, shrimp, ice, drinks, etc along with a suggestion as to where they should put those jet skis.

:cursing: :furious: :gun_bandana:


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW how dumb.


----------



## Swampass (Jul 4, 2016)

All those idiots care about is that damn restaurant and stinkin tourist hell theyve got $ to buy high dollar golf carts but wont fix the dang pier or parking [email protected]$ sria


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

DEATH TO BOATS!


----------

